# blood angels



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello Im a new player of 40k and have just recently started a blood angels army i used to run a necron army and would like some ideas of what to run for my new one


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

well it depends on what type of fighting style you like. Blood angels are a fast army so no matter what strat you take you will be trying to assault as fast as possible. Necrons lack a lot of CC and focus more on shooting. If you can get into CC with him and stop him from teleporting you have a good chance of winning. And welcome to the wonderful world of Blood Angels.


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

thats y i changed. and i was thinking a combination of the 2 tyed line take a vindicator and 2 baal preds. with asutcannons then sanguwian guard with 2 assult squads in razorbacks


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

That is pretty much my set up lol I play mech angels just use TL LC if a monolith is on the board. I use Gabriel Seth or Mepheston because both will rock whoever they come in contact with, especially if you have a sanguinary priest nearby.


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

i havent desided on an hq yet but i have been leaning twords mepheston. im more fro the use my tanks to knock holes in enimy lines then use my guard to sweep the rest away


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

well if your vindi lasts long enough and he does have that monolith you need as much strength hitting it as possible, as you probably know the no 2d6 armor pen rule. but yeah swiss cheese his line then assault the crap out of him. I'd love to see what you plan on as your list.


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

ill show you a rought out line


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Cant wait to see it


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

libbrayen 
whatever the phy ability thing is for 50pts
storm bolter
wings of snguin and sword of sanguin
sanguin guard 
chapter banner 
3 inforneus pistols 
1 power fist 
vindicator 
seage sheild
baal predx2
asultcannon 
heavey flamers 
assult squadx2
flamer
power wepon
razorbackX2
asultcannon or lazcannon with plazma
then that leaves me with roughly 300 pts for a 1500pt list left


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

sorry about this miss spelling im not the best speller


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

bloodangels666 said:


> libbrayen
> whatever the phy ability thing is for 50pts
> storm bolter
> wings of snguin and sword of sanguin
> ...


If you don't mind I could show you what I would do with the list.


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

i like that and i think i will go with the meldas and ur probably right with all the other high strenght wepons i have i dont need the pistols on my guard but i linr the fist to clean up whats left


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Mepheston-250

Librarian-150
-Epistolary 
-Sword
-Rage

Sanguinary priest-75
-Jump pack

Sanguinary guard-230
-Chapter Banner

Assault squad-180
-5
-Power weapon
-Meltagun
-Razorback
-TL assault cannon/ lascannon and TL plasmagun

Assault squad-180
-5
-Power weapon
-Meltagun
-Razorback
-TL assault cannon/ lascannon and TL plasmagun

Baal predator-150
-Assault cannon
-Heavy bolter

Baal predator-150
-Assault cannon
-Heavy bolter

Vindicator-145


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

that looks really good dose the priest actuly make it to combat to do his job


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

bloodangels666 said:


> that looks really good dose the priest actuly make it to combat to do his job


well all he is doing really is buffing the sanguinary guard and if you run Mepheston near him he gets FNP and +1S and +1I, even though he doesn't need the initiative. He's making your sanguinary guard attack like this, 4 attacks with master crafted power weapons at S5, I5 so in most cases they attack first then you add mepheston into the equation. 5 force weapon attacks S7 or S10 attacks at I8, this works if his lord is near his warriors.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I would put a power fist with each squad you plan to throw into close comabt. You definitely don't want to get pushed into close combat with a Dreadnought or a Killa Kan and not be able to take it down. I also found Sanguinary Guard to be a points dump, I thought they would be cool, but in games that are 1500-2000 points, throwing away that many points on just 5 guys will end in you being vastly outnumbered in a game. With an honour guard, you may lose the the weapons and the 2+ save, but you get a free Sanguinary Priest with the squad, giving you that 4+ FNP, and you can deck them out with gear, and still have points left over to beefo ut other units. Also, you have two 5 man squads of assault marines, which will end up getting wrecked due to lack of numbers. I would take 2 squads of 10, with a power fist and 2 melta guns. How many points do you plan on playing with?

Here is a list I am currently playing around with:

HQ:
- Mephiston
- 5 Honor Guard, Power Fist, 2 Melta Guns, Chapter Banner, Jump Packs

Elites:
- X3 Sanguinary Priests, Jump Packs

Troops:
- Scout Snipers with Missile Launcher
- 10 Assault Marines, 2X Meltas, Power Fist, Infernus Pistol
- 10 Assault Marines, 2X Meltas, Power Fist, Infernus Pistol
- 10 Assault Marines, 2x Flamers, Power Fist, Infernus Pistol
- 9 Death Company Marines, 2 Power Swords, Power Fist + Lemartes
- Death Company Dreadnought

Fast Attack:
Baal Predator, TL Assault Cannon, Heavy Bolters
Baal Predator, TL Assault Cannon, Heavy Bolters


Also looking into a Stormraven for the Death Co, and possibly a squad of Vanguard Vets

Doesn't mean you have to take that exact list, I'm just giving an example of a powerful list


----------

